# Angeln an der Mosel bei Trier



## Johnnie Walker (26. Februar 2007)

.....


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Mosel bei Trier*

Kann nur sagen überall sind Rotaugen und Brassen zu fangen....
Schleien und Karpfen beissen ab und zu bei Friedfisch angeln...der Döbel ist hier sehr verbreitet und kommt in hohen Stückzehlen vor....Das gezielte Angeln auf Barben oder Nasen lohnt sich nicht...........Zander,Barsch,Aal und Rapfen kann man hier an Friedfischen fangen...Hehct kommt selten vor genauso wie die Forelle.

Hoffe hab dir geholfen wenn du noch Fragen hast frag einfach

mfg Flo


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Mosel bei Trier*

1) Fundbüro
2) Schonzeit
3) welche weissfischart???
4) Weil es merh Rotaugen,Brassen und Döbel gibt 
5) Ja aber es ist Schonzeit

mfg flo


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Mosel bei Trier*

Hindenburgstr. 2

Brassen werden im Durschnitt von einem 1 pfund gefangen ich selber fange aber auch Brassen von 4 pfund.....

Rotaugen fängt man in alle Größen lagen....

Dicke Döbel gibt es hier oft das sind 4 Pfund normal.....

mfg Flo

Barben fängt man in der Sauer ca 20min fahrt von Trier aber die hat ab dem 1.März bis Juni Schonzeit auf alle Fische.....

mfg Flo


----------



## xxxxxx (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Mosel bei Trier*

Hallo Ihr spezis



> 2. Stimmt das, dass man bei euch von jan bis märz keine kunstköder und keine köfis einsetzen darf ?


Antwort


> 2) Schonzeit


Bitte erklärt mir mal warum ich in dieser Zeit, dann seit 10 Jahren schwarz Angle ?
Welche Schonzeit verbietet mir das Fischen mit Kofi und Kunstköder ??????

Also in der Mosel Barben geziehlt zu fangen ist kein Problem, also ich weiß ja nicht woher Du (FLO) diese informationen hast.? Ich fange sehr viele Barben in der Mosel und das keine kleinen!
@Schädelsausen
Aber bedenke wenn Du dieses WE losziehst, das Du die 100-200 Gramm Bleie nicht vergisst, Mosel hat Hochwasser.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Mosel bei Trier*

Gehe von der Obermosel aus(mit den Barben) da läuft fast nix während dessen es in der Sauer und Our vor Barben nur so wimmelt konnte dort auch welche von über 70cm fangen....

Deshalb hab ich es auf die gesammte Mosel hier im  Umkreis bezogen lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren.
Und glaube dir auch das es vielleicht an anderen Stellen der Mosel lohnt gezielt auf die Bartelträger zufischen.

In den Bestimmungen der Obermosel ist es verboten in dieser Zeit mit Köfi´s zu angeln so wie Kunstködern....(ausgenommen der Fliege)

Sind aber auch etwas andere Bestimmungen als in der normalen Mosel kenne diese nicht auswendig.
Außerdem ist es in mehreren Flüssen verboten in dieser Zeit mit Gummis etc wie auch köfis zu angeln....

Die Schonzeit hat einen Sinn deshalb sollte man diese auch einhalten....

mfg Flo


----------



## xxxxxx (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Mosel bei Trier*

HI

Obermosel... das kann sein aber an der Mosel allgemein gilt das nicht, auch gilt diese Schonzeit nur während der Frühjahrsschonzeit, und nicht jetzt.
Derzeit ist es wohl der Beste Zeitpunkt im Jahr um auf Zander zu Fischen, Hochwasser etc.
Tagesfänge von 5-10 Zander über 70cm ist derzeit kein Problem.

Letzte Woche 2 Stunden Trier Hafen 2 Mann 17 Zander........ also er läuft.

Barben an der Obermosel hmm da fische ich seltener, aber auch dort ist es nicht unmöglich gezielt darauf zu Fischen und zu Fangen, bin ich mir sicher, nur die wenigsten wissen wie man darauf RICHTIG fischt. Nicht nur Wurm oder Stück käse drauf und rein damit.. 

Gruß Marco
PS:
Vielleicht dabei sagen um welchen abschnitt es sich bei deinen aussagen handelt, So beugt man Verwechslungen oder Verallgemeinerung v


----------



## xxxxxx (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Mosel bei Trier*

Hi

Aja klar, Gummi geht aber derzeit besser 
Aber ohne 13cm Attractor in Bauch weiß, Rücken Grün/ Shad Rot brauste es nicht zu versuchen, Köpfe bis 22 gramm. 
Tageskarten gibt es in Ehrang beim Robby´s Angelladen, oder beim Jürgen  (AngelshopPetri Heil) oder in Trier am Bahnhof beim Waffengeschäft, In Schweich bei der Frau Müller, Zooladen auf der Hauptstrasse, oder beim Pächter.

Gruß Marco


----------



## xxxxxx (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Mosel bei Trier*

HI

Vergiss es am Anfang auf Barben, die stehen meist in der Fahrrinne ;-) also teilweise 50-80 Meter werfen, und das beim Hochwasser !!! nee nicht möglich.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Mosel bei Trier*

Wenn ich auf Barben angel dann ist der Köder kein Wurm oder Käsen sonder ein dickes Madenbündel mit einem Futter im Käsegeschmack an einer Heavy Feederute.....

Auch wenn s hier nicht so oft zu sehen ist bin ich keiner dieser altmodischen Angler

Sagte kenn mich an der Mosel nicht so aus sondern berichtete von der Obermosel

In der Our angel ich bei Vianden in Luxemburg allerdings nicht so oft und hole mit deswegen immer nur Tageskarten

Ich fische in der Obermosel mit Slottis in 9cm und Koyptons in 8cm und Hechte in der Sauer von über 80cm schmecken die scheinbar sehr gut

@Kyllfischer steht das mit dem Probe werfen eigentlich noch???
Aber leider ja zu schlechtes Wetter...


mfg Flo


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Mosel bei Trier*

Die Obermosel hat jetzt bis Juni zu kenn die Schonzeit der MOsel aber nicht auswendig hol es mit kann nie Schaden. 
Wieso kommst du extra an die Mosel zum angeln???

mfg Flo


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Mosel bei Trier*

Noch keine Barbe aus der Our da wimmelst doch nur so vor Barben

mfg Flo


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Mosel bei Trier*

achso^^

Hmm haben hohes Hochwasser udn regnet schon wieder also das kann noch ein bissi anhalten^^
Wenn die Schonzeit vorbei können mir uns ja mal treffen an der Our oder Sauer.....
Wenn du interesse hast kannst du auch mal zu einem Forellenteich kommen wo liegt den schöndorf???

mfg Flo


----------



## xxxxxx (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Mosel bei Trier*

Hi

@Kyllfischer steht das mit dem Probe werfen eigentlich noch???
Aber leider ja zu schlechtes Wetter...

Klar was ich zusage, steht auch... 






So sehen Barben aus.. 

Gruß Marco


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Mosel bei Trier*

Klar Prüm kenn ich also mag auch keine Forellenpuffs was soll man sonst machen in der Schonzeit ausser am forellnweiher mit nem bierchen sitzen^^

mfg Flo


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Mosel bei Trier*

schöne Bachforelle^^

mfg Flo


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Mosel bei Trier*

auf elritze???
ist ja cool sollt ich mal vorbei kommen^^
womit angelst du da spinnern???
Wie in Dänemark die angeln nur auf forellen und vergessen die schönen Hechte^^

mfg Flo


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Mosel bei Trier*

Wenn du im Sommer zeit hast können wir an eine Stelle an die Sauer angeln gehen da gibt es viel Forellen und dicke Döbel^^

mfg Flo


----------

